# Goodnight Valentino



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Valentino,

You have not been with me for long
I tried to heal your wounds
I hope one day I'm frogiven
When we meet in the big sky


I have been avoiding writing this he is first betta that passed dont think I will get anymore Walmart fish at least I tried


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

That socks =/

But don't feel bad, even though he passed away you have 10 other fishes that needs your attention, and I bet you need their attention too. =]

Things will work out, so cheer up, I bet he wouldn't like to see you sad.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. But don't write off Wal*Mart fish. I have two hale and hearty Wal*Mart fish, and they are the feistiest of all of my Bettas. Sequin and Annabelle are fighters due to the terrible circumstances they had to overcome. I've had Sequin since September, and he's doing great. You just have to pick the right ones.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm sorry..


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. But don't write off Wal*Mart fish. I have two hale and hearty Wal*Mart fish, and they are the feistiest of all of my Bettas. Sequin and Annabelle are fighters due to the terrible circumstances they had to overcome. I've had Sequin since September, and he's doing great. You just have to pick the right ones.


 I know....all my males are from Walmart and I only had a problem with this last one. Could parasites be so bad that they actually kill them? His poop was so slimey never seen anything like it....


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yep, parasites kill if not treated soon enough. He probably had them before you bought him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't think you need to worry about being forgiven... I;m sure he knew he was loved, and you tried.


----------

